# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did Marvel Want to Trademark "Space Knight" So Bad They Rebranded Venom?

## CBR News

Did Marvel relaunch "Venom" just so they could prevent IDW's "Rom" series from using "Space Knight" in the title? Find out!


_Full article here._

----------

